# Falcon Zero Dash Cam



## qbit (Jul 22, 2017)

After reading a description of the Falcon dash cam as one of the better dash cams, I'm curious how many others are using it.

Is it worth getting? Recording inside the car seems like a good idea. Are there other cams besides the Falcon that people are using and prefer? Are there any new cams I should consider instead?

By the way, the review I read was here https://bestridesharegear.com/guides/best-uber-lyft-dashcam/


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

The Vantrue N2 Pro is a little bit more($200), but you get 1080p on both front and interior cameras. The reviews I saw before the Pro version came out I thought the N2 was better than the Falcon, but the con was lack of infrared for the interior cam which meant it was near useless at night. The Pro corrects this. The good things about the Falcon still is that it mounts to your mirror, comes with a memory card, and I believe is GPS capable out of the box. Also a bit cheaper.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

qbit said:


> After reading a description of the Falcon dash cam as one of the better dash cams, I'm curious how many others are using it.
> 
> Is it worth getting? Recording inside the car seems like a good idea. Are there other cams besides the Falcon that people are using and prefer? Are there any new cams I should consider instead?
> 
> By the way, the review I read was here https://bestridesharegear.com/guides/best-uber-lyft-dashcam/


I use the FalconZero 360 HD cam. The quality outside the car is not as great as I expected it to be. The cam struggles on bright days to pick up any detail, license plate #'s etc, but it's ok overall. Interior at night with IR is pretty good but at low resolution and pax eyes have the IR look all the time and it is a bit grainy. For what you need it for on RS it's fine. Also, look up your state laws on the type of cam you can have. I got the Falcon because where I live, windshield mounts are not permitted so I had to get a dash board mounted cam or mirror. I chose the Falcon based on the reviews but IMO the reviews overrated the cam.

GPS is not available on the FalconZero 360 HD, just an FYI.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Check out the Transcend Pro 520. 1080 out 720 inside with IR and comes with a 32gb card and supports up to 128gb. What I really like, is the internal cam can rotate, so if I get pulled over, I can record the window.


----------



## adlotw (Jun 13, 2017)

I have had one for about a month and have had no problems with it. I added to a wishlist on Amazon and waited a month or so for a sale and bought it when there was a lightning deal on the Falcon Zero 360+ for $120.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

adlotw said:


> I have had one for about a month and have had no problems with it. I added to a wishlist on Amazon and waited a month or so for a sale and bought it when there was a lightning deal on the Falcon Zero 360+ for $120.


Do you have the same quality as I described? Bad in sunlight and bright lights at nite?


----------



## adlotw (Jun 13, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> Do you have the same quality as I described? Bad in sunlight and bright lights at nite?


yep, but just like you said I think it is good enough for ride sharing.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

adlotw said:


> yep, but just like you said I think it is good enough for ride sharing.


agreed. all you need to prove is.

nothing inappropriate on your end
you were not driving impaired
pax vomits or damages your car
you had a reason to end the ride early and kick the pax out

falcon cam provides all that.


----------



## Neneng (Sep 9, 2017)

I read reviews on the falcon complaining of image quality. Have the n2 pro here working very well. Only down side I have seen is that the internal camera can only be tilted up and down no left right adjustment without also adjusting the front facing as it is 1 unit. Other than that great quality and the ir reaches to my 3rd row although just.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

If would be nice if Mystro findd a way to put acceptance rate of 90% for Lyft.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

+ 1 for the N2 Pro. Been using it for over a year now. I can't use the Falcon since I have a bunch of electronics in my factory rear view mirror.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I choose the Vantrue n2 because I didn't want a full mirror one as it would cover some of my mirrors buttons and smart features. Also I would imagine it would slightly impair your rear visibility


----------



## randrace (Oct 4, 2017)

I have one, and it's good for the pricepoint. The sound quality is poor, but I'm not making a motion picture.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

randrace said:


> I have one, and it's good for the pricepoint. The sound quality is poor, but I'm not making a motion picture.


Agreed. It's what I use. The video quality good, audio fair to fair minus. but once saved to a pc both are much much better.

I'm not making video for YouTube I'm covering my ass. One false claim could ruin your life. It's a decent quality cam, and excellent value.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Always always always get internal IR. Don't go cheap on that feature or your internal cam will be useless at night.


----------

